# some tri-tip advice please



## realtorterry (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello to the smoke gods! 

   Just a quick question or two. I will be smoking a tri-tip tomorrow. I've been reading up on it on this website. It seems most agree NOT to rub, unless its s & p & garlic powder. My questions is what about injecting or would that make it mushy? Question two is I was thinking of putting a drip pan filled with a beef stock & some onions underneath & letting the dripping hopfully flavor that for an au ju? ANY help would be awesome.

Thanks Guys


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 16, 2010)

I think your on the right track there. I wouldnt inject a tip though. Its not going to be on the smoke as long as say a brisket. Or near as done.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont think there is any need for the Au Jus if you pull it out at 135-ish and let it set for about 10-15 minutes. All the juice you will need will be in the meat. Try finding some Oak to smoke it with, or Hickory if you cant find the first. Salt Pepper and Garlic Powder. Also, Costco sales a premixed Rub for tri tips and prime ribs called MFS. Good stuff for sure..


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think that the uses of salt pepper and garlic only is for not tring to mask the taste of the meat. A tri-tip is a very good tasting cut of meat for sure. Now as for injecting I wouldn't do it cause the meat is really tight grained and it would allow the injection to mingle with the meat you will end up with pockets of injection.


----------



## mr mac (Feb 16, 2010)

Tri-tip is great with just salt and pepper and some heat, be it low and slow or hot and fast.  Let the beef sing its own song, a song that pork, chicken and fish wish they could sing!


----------



## ciolli (Feb 16, 2010)

Montreal and garlic rubbed, cooked at 250-275 degrees to 135-140 internal, sliced against the grain, and you will be happy as a clam.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

A little au jus on the side isn't a bad thing to have ready in case you over cook.  Also rem. to cut the meat on the bias, or it will be tough and chewy...

You can whip a quick sauce up with almost anything just keep it light, and add the meat juice from when you foil and rest your meat.

My secret weapon, I keep pico de gallo either fresh or semi fresh store stuff in the fridge, or picate sauce.  You can throw together a incredible tasty quick light sauce if you have either of those.


----------



## forktender (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want to inject the tri tip or a ball tip ,I would just use a butter salt& pepper and garlic mixture.
tri or ball tips taste awesome when they are smoked with a few chunks of mesquite wood or oak wood.
Trim off most or the exterior fat seeing tri tips have a lot of internal fat.
Tri tip smoke up nice , but I really think the tri & ball tips cut of meat lend it's self to the hot and fast method much better. (if you decide to grill over HOT ,HOT coals leave all the fat on the meat.)
( use lump mesquite charcoal with a few chunks of wood thrown in ) 
If you grill it over lump coal sear off all sides of the meat then keep turning the meat over HOT,HOT coals, until you reach your desired internal temp. YUMMY !!!


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

I've cooked a lot of tri tip, but I am no expert or not a chef.

One thing that is different about tri tip is how thick it is.  If you have a real piece of tri tip it is 3" or thicker.  That is double most steaks.  So if you get a seriously hot fire you are going to have a charred piece of bark, and the inside not cooked.  A typical steak is taking 10-15 min to cook a whole tri tip will take 20-30 minutes depending on size.  

Ok having said that, you do want a hot fire, if you are using a kettle have a hot side and cold side.  Build the same fire you would for any steak, and try to handle the meat as little as possible.  I like to get the cross grill marks so that is handling two times per side.  When you get the right look on the outside on the first side (if your fire is right that is about 10-15 min) turn it, now you have a probe in there or a quick read thermometer handy, and check your temp.  If the meat is done (appearance wise) but still not up to 135º then pull over to the cold side and let it finish, this could take some time, don't try to rush it.   You can even foil and finish on the cold side.

Enjoy


----------



## kanadan (Feb 17, 2010)

i like to make some pockets and add some small garlic slices in


----------



## tjoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I do not inject mine.  I usually use salt, pepper, garlic powder and a little onion powder.  Smoke to internal 135 to 140 and pull it and let it rest for 10 to 15 mins.  Ususally so juicy no need for au jus.


----------



## forktender (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm no pro either, just an old redneck that has cooked lot's of tri & ball tips for our city Round Up / BBQ . we eat a lot of tri tip & ball tip out here, heck it use to be one of the cheapest cuts you could buy before the local butchers and markets caught onto the trend. in the late 80's.
As far as grill marks go ,it ain't gonna happen when I cook'um up!
Lump Mesquite . White hot coals....like really HOT can't hold your hand above the grill for 5 seconds type hot, grill 4 to 8 " above the coals, maybe a minute sear on all sides then you have to keep them moving turning every 30 seconds or so or you will end up with burn't meat. keep a spray bottle of ginger ale or 7Up & water 50/50 mixed to douse the meat while cooking. Adds a nice flavor , and helps with flair ups.


----------



## keithace (Feb 17, 2010)

i have been grilling tri tips for years...after i got my smoker and smoked my first one...i will never go back to grilling a tri tip unless pressed for time...i used this for my rub...


> *TRI TIP RUB INGREDIENTS*
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 1 tablespoon ground cumin
> 1 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
> ...


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 17, 2010)

To me, Tri-Tip is better than ANY steak, I dont rub, I use a sprinkle of salt, CBP,garlic powder,onion powder, and FRESH ground rosemarry, and cook on the hot side of the grill, pull it off at 125*.


----------



## placebo (Feb 17, 2010)

All it really needs is, salt, pepper, and smoke. Took me forever to convince myself not to add anything else, especially garlic cause I LOVE garlic! But when I finally made myself try it about a week ago I was astonished at how good it was. Try it at least once and see what you think.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

I think there is a consensus, Tri-Tip doesn't need a whole lot of prep, just some basic seasoning.  Injection not needed, marinade not needed.  Can either of those help with the flavor, sure, but that rustic flavor of meat with a capital M and a little spice will be masked.

When you consider that top steak houses like Morton's and Ruth Chris, charge $30 - $100 per steak to get meat on your table that is cooked perfectly with a little seasoning, and beside dry aging there isn't much else they do to the meat.  That is the example I try to go by with quality steaks and tri tip.


----------



## rocapps (Jun 20, 2010)

When I'm grilling a tri-tip, I tend to just spray the roast down with olive oil, and rub it with Pappy's seasoning.  I leave that covered on the counter for an hour or so to take the chill off the roast, then grill it to medium rare, rest, and slice.

When I smoke tri-tip, I treat it more like brisket (minus the injection).  When shopping for the tri-tip to smoke, I try to find the most marbled piece in the cold case, which makes for a much more tender and flavorful end product.

I rub mine down the night before with the Obie-cue Bigbull's Texas Brisket rub.  The next day, I smoke over pecan @250 degrees - occasionally spritzing with apple juice and makers mark, and adding more rub.

Once the roast hits about 135-140 degrees, I crank up the smoker to 350 for about 10-20 minutes, then pull and double wrap in foil for a rest (in a cooler, wrapped in towels) until ready to serve.  I serve it thinly sliced 1/8"-1/4" thick.

Total time, 2 1/2 - 3 hours.

Here's a shot of the last tri-tip I smoked up:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 20, 2010)

are you going for med or well?

If you are waiting med then I would sear on a hot grill for a few minutes then smoke to 135. Take it out foil and rest.


----------



## rocapps (Jun 20, 2010)

To smoke, I target medium. I just looked back at my notes for that smoke - and you are correct - I was looking for a target temp of 135-140.  I corrected the post.

That's what I get for not looking at my notes when I post :)


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

I've only had a tri-tip once and have never smoked one.  I just wanted to thank everyone for their inputs here, because I will definitely smoke one in the future.

Cheers!


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello to the smoke gods! 

   Just a quick question or two. I will be smoking a tri-tip tomorrow. I've been reading up on it on this website. It seems most agree NOT to rub, unless its s & p & garlic powder. My questions is what about injecting or would that make it mushy? Question two is I was thinking of putting a drip pan filled with a beef stock & some onions underneath & letting the dripping hopfully flavor that for an au ju? ANY help would be awesome.

Thanks Guys


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 16, 2010)

I think your on the right track there. I wouldnt inject a tip though. Its not going to be on the smoke as long as say a brisket. Or near as done.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont think there is any need for the Au Jus if you pull it out at 135-ish and let it set for about 10-15 minutes. All the juice you will need will be in the meat. Try finding some Oak to smoke it with, or Hickory if you cant find the first. Salt Pepper and Garlic Powder. Also, Costco sales a premixed Rub for tri tips and prime ribs called MFS. Good stuff for sure..


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think that the uses of salt pepper and garlic only is for not tring to mask the taste of the meat. A tri-tip is a very good tasting cut of meat for sure. Now as for injecting I wouldn't do it cause the meat is really tight grained and it would allow the injection to mingle with the meat you will end up with pockets of injection.


----------



## mr mac (Feb 16, 2010)

Tri-tip is great with just salt and pepper and some heat, be it low and slow or hot and fast.  Let the beef sing its own song, a song that pork, chicken and fish wish they could sing!


----------



## ciolli (Feb 16, 2010)

Montreal and garlic rubbed, cooked at 250-275 degrees to 135-140 internal, sliced against the grain, and you will be happy as a clam.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

A little au jus on the side isn't a bad thing to have ready in case you over cook.  Also rem. to cut the meat on the bias, or it will be tough and chewy...

You can whip a quick sauce up with almost anything just keep it light, and add the meat juice from when you foil and rest your meat.

My secret weapon, I keep pico de gallo either fresh or semi fresh store stuff in the fridge, or picate sauce.  You can throw together a incredible tasty quick light sauce if you have either of those.


----------



## forktender (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want to inject the tri tip or a ball tip ,I would just use a butter salt& pepper and garlic mixture.
tri or ball tips taste awesome when they are smoked with a few chunks of mesquite wood or oak wood.
Trim off most or the exterior fat seeing tri tips have a lot of internal fat.
Tri tip smoke up nice , but I really think the tri & ball tips cut of meat lend it's self to the hot and fast method much better. (if you decide to grill over HOT ,HOT coals leave all the fat on the meat.)
( use lump mesquite charcoal with a few chunks of wood thrown in ) 
If you grill it over lump coal sear off all sides of the meat then keep turning the meat over HOT,HOT coals, until you reach your desired internal temp. YUMMY !!!


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

I've cooked a lot of tri tip, but I am no expert or not a chef.

One thing that is different about tri tip is how thick it is.  If you have a real piece of tri tip it is 3" or thicker.  That is double most steaks.  So if you get a seriously hot fire you are going to have a charred piece of bark, and the inside not cooked.  A typical steak is taking 10-15 min to cook a whole tri tip will take 20-30 minutes depending on size.  

Ok having said that, you do want a hot fire, if you are using a kettle have a hot side and cold side.  Build the same fire you would for any steak, and try to handle the meat as little as possible.  I like to get the cross grill marks so that is handling two times per side.  When you get the right look on the outside on the first side (if your fire is right that is about 10-15 min) turn it, now you have a probe in there or a quick read thermometer handy, and check your temp.  If the meat is done (appearance wise) but still not up to 135º then pull over to the cold side and let it finish, this could take some time, don't try to rush it.   You can even foil and finish on the cold side.

Enjoy


----------



## kanadan (Feb 17, 2010)

i like to make some pockets and add some small garlic slices in


----------



## tjoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I do not inject mine.  I usually use salt, pepper, garlic powder and a little onion powder.  Smoke to internal 135 to 140 and pull it and let it rest for 10 to 15 mins.  Ususally so juicy no need for au jus.


----------



## forktender (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm no pro either, just an old redneck that has cooked lot's of tri & ball tips for our city Round Up / BBQ . we eat a lot of tri tip & ball tip out here, heck it use to be one of the cheapest cuts you could buy before the local butchers and markets caught onto the trend. in the late 80's.
As far as grill marks go ,it ain't gonna happen when I cook'um up!
Lump Mesquite . White hot coals....like really HOT can't hold your hand above the grill for 5 seconds type hot, grill 4 to 8 " above the coals, maybe a minute sear on all sides then you have to keep them moving turning every 30 seconds or so or you will end up with burn't meat. keep a spray bottle of ginger ale or 7Up & water 50/50 mixed to douse the meat while cooking. Adds a nice flavor , and helps with flair ups.


----------



## keithace (Feb 17, 2010)

i have been grilling tri tips for years...after i got my smoker and smoked my first one...i will never go back to grilling a tri tip unless pressed for time...i used this for my rub...


> *TRI TIP RUB INGREDIENTS*
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 1 tablespoon ground cumin
> 1 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
> ...


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 17, 2010)

To me, Tri-Tip is better than ANY steak, I dont rub, I use a sprinkle of salt, CBP,garlic powder,onion powder, and FRESH ground rosemarry, and cook on the hot side of the grill, pull it off at 125*.


----------



## placebo (Feb 17, 2010)

All it really needs is, salt, pepper, and smoke. Took me forever to convince myself not to add anything else, especially garlic cause I LOVE garlic! But when I finally made myself try it about a week ago I was astonished at how good it was. Try it at least once and see what you think.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

I think there is a consensus, Tri-Tip doesn't need a whole lot of prep, just some basic seasoning.  Injection not needed, marinade not needed.  Can either of those help with the flavor, sure, but that rustic flavor of meat with a capital M and a little spice will be masked.

When you consider that top steak houses like Morton's and Ruth Chris, charge $30 - $100 per steak to get meat on your table that is cooked perfectly with a little seasoning, and beside dry aging there isn't much else they do to the meat.  That is the example I try to go by with quality steaks and tri tip.


----------



## rocapps (Jun 20, 2010)

When I'm grilling a tri-tip, I tend to just spray the roast down with olive oil, and rub it with Pappy's seasoning.  I leave that covered on the counter for an hour or so to take the chill off the roast, then grill it to medium rare, rest, and slice.

When I smoke tri-tip, I treat it more like brisket (minus the injection).  When shopping for the tri-tip to smoke, I try to find the most marbled piece in the cold case, which makes for a much more tender and flavorful end product.

I rub mine down the night before with the Obie-cue Bigbull's Texas Brisket rub.  The next day, I smoke over pecan @250 degrees - occasionally spritzing with apple juice and makers mark, and adding more rub.

Once the roast hits about 135-140 degrees, I crank up the smoker to 350 for about 10-20 minutes, then pull and double wrap in foil for a rest (in a cooler, wrapped in towels) until ready to serve.  I serve it thinly sliced 1/8"-1/4" thick.

Total time, 2 1/2 - 3 hours.

Here's a shot of the last tri-tip I smoked up:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 20, 2010)

are you going for med or well?

If you are waiting med then I would sear on a hot grill for a few minutes then smoke to 135. Take it out foil and rest.


----------



## rocapps (Jun 20, 2010)

To smoke, I target medium. I just looked back at my notes for that smoke - and you are correct - I was looking for a target temp of 135-140.  I corrected the post.

That's what I get for not looking at my notes when I post :)


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 20, 2010)

I've only had a tri-tip once and have never smoked one.  I just wanted to thank everyone for their inputs here, because I will definitely smoke one in the future.

Cheers!


----------

